# Tapered Flatbands on my B52



## Noonski (Jan 2, 2011)

I was shooting my Daisy Powerline B52 slingshot yesterday with my boy and one of my tubes broke. When I got home I cut a pouch and some new tapered flatbands for it. I turned my forks around and installed my new flatbands and pouch. Wow, does it work better now. It is still exteremely accurate and boy, does it have a punch. I will not shoot tubes again!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's cool!
I was going to do the same thing with my Trumark FS1, just haven't gotten around to it yet.
Good work, glad it's working for you!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like it works great.


----------



## Noonski (Jan 2, 2011)

I am very happy with it.


----------

